# dog cart ideas



## landdweller (Mar 12, 2011)

We have huge humungus dogs. 2 mastiffs that weigh about 170 each and a saint thats almost 200. My husband wanted to make a dog cart for them so that they could pull the kids around the neighorhood and get more exercise. Does anyone know a website or any plans for a homemade dog cart? This would be a fun project I think and it'll give the dogs something to do. When we walk our dogs they turn heads and thought a cart would be a fun exercise for them.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Not a cart per se, but I came accross this website for dog-powered scooters. Pretty cool!

http://www.dogpoweredscooter.com/


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I am not sure what kind of cart you are looking for (something like a garden cart?)...but a simple wagon or garden cart should work fine...and you would need to get pulling/sledding harnesses to hook them up. You may want to look into training for carting or sledding...its not normally as simple as hooking up the dogs and going. You will want to get them used to pulling very light things around first without spooking or flipping around and trying to grab it and working up. Good luck .


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's one site I found. Getting proper harnesses is important but I'm sure your dogs would love the work 

http://www.make-and-build-dog-stuff.com/dog-carting.html


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

This is something I am wanting to do with my pup, too, once she is big enough. Your dogs would be able to pull A LOT of weight. I think it is GREAT exercise for your dogs, and less work for you!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you thought about using goat carts or miniature horse carts? I see them for sale on craigslist alot.


----------



## landdweller (Mar 12, 2011)

I have looked on CL a few times but people want the prices I can buy a new one for online. I can get a nice new one for $350 and u can buy blades so it can be a sleigh in snow for extra. My dogs are the size of a small pony. lol


----------

